# Looking for a RP partner (Your choice of SFW or NSFW)



## Rap Daniel (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm looking for a RP partner, preferably female (but if a guy can RP as a girl, go ahead), who is willing to RP the scene below.


Spoiler: Slightly NSFW picture - Viewer discretion advised.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 14, 2020)

Im down!


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 15, 2020)

Probs wont be available till next monday, maybe later today


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 15, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> Probs wont be available till next monday, maybe later today


I'll be on from 12 to 3 PM Eastern Standard Time


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 15, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> I'll be on from 12 to 3 PM Eastern Standard Time


Ah, i may have An hour now to talk about the rp?


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> I'll be on from 12 to 3 PM Eastern Standard Time



Alright im here today, lets discuss


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 19, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> Alright im here today, lets discuss


i meant US East Coast lol


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Rap Daniel said:


> i meant US East Coast lol


Oh yeah lmao


----------

